# 6407 Rocket Car



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Gee all you need is necklace chain to finish it off! 


Time to guess on the makeover.
It's simple. Maybe we should give ED the first SHOT. 











The clear bottle is tempting to light up.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I wrote down my guess on a piece of paper, but I'm afraid to post it here, just in case Ed goes all "Jersey" on us! 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You going to make some Rockets?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You going to make a train in the bottle?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Light houses?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes, a load for a flat car I have. This is what I have done so far.

I hope you can make out the picture in the back. I cut the neck short and inserted the end fitted with a 5/8th dowel. Epoxied of course.










A little Bondo and a screw to hold it in a drill press.









Then around with a file. I went with a dremel drum sander then to 220 sandpaper. Sand and used some scratch putty.









A little primer to see any defects and more putty.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool it better be red white and blue.:thumbsup:

What is the wire....a fuse?

Tj is writing out a new piece of paper now.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would think a Tabasco bottle would work too.
What is that a shoe polish bottle?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I use a wire with a clothes pin to hold it up for drying. It's Wallmart Hi Tec injector cleaner. Does Tobasco come in plastic?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I use a wire with a clothes pin to hold it up for drying. It's Wallmart Hi Tec injector cleaner. Does Tobasco come in plastic?



Probably not.

These are real bottles,
for your next project.

bullet bottles.










or maybe some bomb bottles?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Fin to Finish*

Slice and cut. Dremel wheel and small wood shears ( from a dollhouse supply). I also use nippers more for wood instead of a saw on small stuff.The fins are cut to insert into the bottle sides.









..

Fit and glue. I used the cutting wheel to clean the edges.
Paint and test flight.










I plan on cutting the back, to epxoy the fins from the inside. I will cap the hole with a water jug cap.


Interesting collection Ed, Yours?


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

with that top pic on the left i thought you'd moved on to whales :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Tj is writing out a new piece of paper now.:laugh:


I need to! The first had "smokestack" written on it ... 


Nice missile, T ... nothin' wrong with having a little extra defense technology to keep the basement fortress protected!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Smokestack and whale? I didn't think of either one. Where could I place a brick Smokstack? The whale does have a fin but it is not very clear it blends with the backhground.

I did epoxy the fins and attached the bottom. Red and white are the primary colors. Blue will be hard to get for lettering. It may have to be black. I do have blue pin striping though.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Where could I place a brick Smokstack?


Exactly. Any factory-like buildings on your layout? You (and Thomas) are the brickmasters, right?!? I've seen real-life smokestacks with a mid-height taper like that ... lower half attached to building, upper half above roofline.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In this picture with the window in the background, the rocket looks like it is a foot big. Is it that big?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The flat car is around 10 so the rocket may be 8 inches. I need to make some brackets so a pictiure is forthcoming on the ratio.

7.5 inches as the ruler runs.

MY nipper miter tool.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I thought perhaps a Saturn 5 rocket?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Painted*

Well, it is a rocket.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very patriotic looking!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

T-man it needs a countdown display. Countdown to armageddon!
-Art


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Well, it is a rocket.



USA.......ON THE SIDE?:thumbsup:

Looks good T on the nose what is sticking out, a screw? What is that for?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Reminds me of the fuse on a daisy cutter. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daisy_cutter_(fuse)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I still need the lettering and brackets. The screw was used to hold the rocket for painting and turning in a drill press when filed.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OK T-man
My overly observant wife or better know as my smart a** wife simply look at me and states "OH he made a bottle rocket" End of story!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I thought the "bottle" was better than a toilet paper tube. 

My wife normally doesn't peak over my shoulder unless I show her something. 
Yesterday I told her I was "ebaying" an item before I went to work. It was my golden fleece quest to get a 259 boiler front. While I was at work, I was outbid and decided to go for it another day. My darling, who was tracking the auction at home and with 20 seconds left, sniped the lot for another 50 cents.
Can you beat that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Now that woman is a keeper!!!!:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

NO ARGUMENT THERE!

Now I have my water jug cap on the bottom. The lettering is nothing fancy I printedt out and pasted with mod podge. Unfortunately, I did have some runs.


----------



## Pawnbrok (Sep 25, 2011)

*Help on this*

I need help to identify this train set and to find out how old it is and Value if any for it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's recent G Scale,within the last ten years or so, by Lionel. VIsit the Lionel site and the hard part is viewing the past catalogs to find it.

Lionel Link


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pawnbrok said:


> I need help to identify this train set and to find out how old it is and Value if any for it.


Also this was not the place to post, you should have just started a new thread.
I can't help you on the worth but they look in great shape.



T-Man said:


> It's recent G Scale,within the last ten years or so, by Lionel. VIsit the Lionel site and the hard part is viewing the past catalogs to find it.


Nice job on the rocket T.
Maybe an American flag on it?

Do you use disposable razor blades? Check out the cover.
The cover for the razor blade might work for a mounting bracket for the rocket. At least for the front of the rocket. Just paint it up a color of your choice.
Or are you going to make a launching bracket?

Speaking of paint are you going to red white and blue the flat car too?:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Terrific job, T-Man!:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent job!:thumbsup: You do some great work!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice "bottle rocket", T!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks you!

I just want to show what can be done with simple items. Ed, I used a flag and I will not paint my grungy flat car. For now the lettering is ok but a good rub on would be better. The printer is just too easy to size and print. I'm spoiled.

Now for the bracket. 3/16th birch plywood scrap to the rescue. I used some plastic verniers to get the dimensions. Cut with a scroll saw and finished with a dremel drum sander











I used existing holes and fitted some stakes then glued the brackets.










Somehow it came up level but I could cut the bottom to adjust if I needed.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Going crazy with Windows Paint*

I wanted to add stripes. It was easy to do with "paint".










The frame primed up.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Finished Product*

Some lettering on the frame and presto!.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool stripes! I like that! It ads a techno-look.

Do you have a pointy nose-cone in the works?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Paint made the stripes rather easily. No nose cone in the works,sorry. I tested it yesterday for a card box it just made it for clearance. So it is a little high. I may add some wall ends to the flat car but I like it as it is now. The stripes help with the balancing the white color out. One of the Lionel rockets have the pattern at the base But mine is blue so I moved it forward to the front.

I did touch up the deck to the flat car. That grey proved a challenge to match. I sed a grey mixed with a black then I used a brown to copper it up a little and a parcment to lighten the shade. It is easy because you just paint over with the new mixed color. It doesn't have to be dry. In the picture the color match works perfectly.

I did find something that fits the diameter but it is too long for the car. I may set it upright on one of the ends of the car.
The belt sander works quickly.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I made an nose extension but it will not fit on the car. I was thinking on mounting it on the side for show. 

I also came across a golf tee. You can easily do something with it here.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the golf tee look.

It reminds me a bit of the emergency escape tower that they used to have mounted on top of the Saturn V Apollo rockets.

You know ... I said that, and then I googled some pics on the Saturn V ... it REALLY does look just like a golf tee ...










TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you remember I made this one from a bottle of gas additive. The actual missle car was made in 1963 and is rare. The interesting part is the missle was made by Sterling Plastics and it was actualy a pencil case with a sharpener. So keep an eye out you may find one. The Lionel version did not have the sharpener. Both were maked with the company name on the bottom.

The real name is a Missle car.



















This link is where the thread started.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice job, T.

Link to original car/missile ...

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_6407_flat_car.htm

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I was thumbing through the Doyle Catalog when I saw the picture. I never thought of looking there. I used an ebay picture as a model. Even your link shows a lot of detail I could of used.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can always build another rocket.


----------

